# Door stop for tile baseboard



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

What kind of door stop should I for my bathroom which has tiled floors and baseboards? The rest of the house is spring baseboard door stops. Options I am considering include 1) Screwing into wall above baseboard with drywall anchor or going into stud (won't look nice being that high up). 2) Drilling into baseboard tile and then stud (I'm worried about breaking tile). 3) Floor mounted stop (Worried about breaking tile). I'm not sure if glueing anything to tile is an option for 2) or 3). Thanks.


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Rubber door knob stop for the door knob to hit.


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

Thanks. I think we'd prefer something down near the floor that will be less visible. But I will definitely consider this. There are some simple white dome-looking things that go on a wall too, that don't look that bad.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can screw the doorstop into the door.


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> You can screw the doorstop into the door.


That's not a bad idea. I have no idea what my doors are made of...well definitely wood of some sort. I'm 99% sure they are hollow. I'm not sure if that is literally hollow or if there is something in the middle. How to attach something to it? I guess I will have the same issues if I try to attach a towel rack or coat hook to the back of the door. I'm seeing references online to "hollow door anchors" and these look similar to drywall anchors. Never done this before, any advice is appreciated. I have used various types of drywall anchors a lot though, from the simple 10lb push in ones, to heavy duty toggle bolts.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Just go with the hinge stops if not wanting to secure anything to the doors. As for the door stops, you would use a drill bit for drilling through tile, but first score the tile before drilling either through the floor, or the baseboard. Personally, I would opt for the hinge stop over anything.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

djgrant said:


> That's not a bad idea. I have no idea what my doors are made of...well definitely wood of some sort. I'm 99% sure they are hollow. I'm not sure if that is literally hollow or if there is something in the middle. How to attach something to it? I guess I will have the same issues if I try to attach a towel rack or coat hook to the back of the door. I'm seeing references online to "hollow door anchors" and these look similar to drywall anchors. Never done this before, any advice is appreciated. I have used various types of drywall anchors a lot though, from the simple 10lb push in ones, to heavy duty toggle bolts.


Hollow core doors have a solid wood perimeter frame. If you look at the door from the top, you will see how thick it is. Just screw the stop into the solid part. A pilot hole will make it easier.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Like Greg said, a hinge stop.


----------

